# Marij Kogoj - 'Crne maska' (Black masks)



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

Bit of an obscure request, but any useful information would be appreciated.

I'm trying to track down any information on the composer Marij Kogoj, and in particular his opera entitled 'Crne maska'.

A cursory search on Google will reveal the obvious links like Wikipedia, but it may also be useful to look at this as well - http://www2.arnes.si/finearts/kogoj/kogoj.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gmt (Aug 20, 2010)

Together with Josip (Stolcer) Slavenski and Slavko Osterc, Marij Kogoj was considered one of the three most significant composers between the two world wars in the former Yugoslavia. His composing career was short, due to mental illness. The fact that his own name (Julij) was replaced by his deceased, infant brother Marij when the latter died certainly did not help. Mostly self-taught but briefly trained in Vienna, influenced by Schreker, Kogoj soon found himself at odds with the Slovene musical scene of his time. A recording has been made of his very strange Seven pieces for violin and piano (CD Stradivarius), one of which is out of this world, as it were. The same CD includes pieces for solo piano. An excellent Kogoj recital for solo piano has been recorded by Bojan Gorisek for Sazas.

As for "Crne Maske", beyond its obvious personal undertones, it is quite a remarkable opera. Its orchestral colours have a Straussian quality. The language stands somewhere between late Romanticism, Expressionnism and a touch of Impressionnism. As such, the opera finds its place besides Schreker, Szymanowski, A.Merikanto, Janacek, Berg and Bartok. Helidon, which was one of Slovenia's main record companies, released a 2-CD box (Helidon 6.810541) of an outstanding performance with Samo Smerkolj as the double-sided hero, duke Lorenzo, and the great Samo Hubad as conductor. You can find a very short summary in the Slovene pages of Wikipedia.


----------



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you very much for your thorough reply. To be honest I wasn't expecting any response from such an obscure topic, but this was a nice surprise. I've sent you a PM.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Can't believe it that someone is interested in Črne maske Very nice surprise. I think it's most important slovene opera. And also one of rare expressionistic operas in whole Europe.

There were only three production so far, but in next season it's gonna be on the stage again!!!
If you are still interesting, I'm posting link to new production next year. And if you have any more questions, please let me know. 
http://www.sng-mb.si/en/opera-balet/black-masks/


----------



## gmt (Aug 20, 2010)

ooopera said:


> Can't believe it that someone is interested in Črne maske Very nice surprise. I think it's most important slovene opera. And also one of rare expressionistic operas in whole Europe.
> 
> There were only three production so far, but in next season it's gonna be on the stage again!!!
> If you are still interesting, I'm posting link to new production next year. And if you have any more questions, please let me know.
> http://www.sng-mb.si/en/opera-balet/black-masks/


Thank you! I was told about the upcoming production after a very short recent stay in Ljubljana. Not sure I can make it  but I certainly hope that the event shall be a resounding success!


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, also i can't belive! it's a great opera!! i was wondering if were made any recordings? i've heard that the last production was in 1991, maybe is available a cd recording of that time?


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

slowjazz said:


> i was wondering if were made any recordings? i've heard that the last production was in 1991, maybe is available a cd recording of that time?


Yes, there is a CD with recording from 1970. I can put it on Youtube ... when I'll figure it out how to do it. :/


----------



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

ooopera said:


> Yes, there is a CD with recording from 1970. I can put it on Youtube ... when I'll figure it out how to do it. :/


Presumably this is the same version I heard. As I recall the production was quite limiting to the denseness of activity in the mix. However, it could be that the MP3s I acquired, despite being at 192 bitrate, were ripped with inadequately decent software or equivalent reason. I suspect this may just be the nature of the original recording, full stop. I hasten to add, the MP3 versions were all that appeared to be available to me. No CD version seemed obtainable.

Hopefully I'll be able to secure a place to watch the January performance in Ljubljana. I'll probably book a flight nearer the time. It's certainly a good excuse to visit the country. Slovenia is beautiful.


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

ooopera said:


> Yes, there is a CD with recording from 1970. I can put it on Youtube ... when I'll figure it out how to do it. :/


Because maybe i'll go to ljubljana next month or two, do you know if the CDs are still available or are out of sale? however as I know the productions of the opera in ljubljana will be march or april, I think?


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Slowjazz, I'm afraid they are out of sale. But I'll ask around

About the production next year ... the thing is that Maribor and Ljubljana opera will stage Črne maske in coproduction. So, premiere will be in Maribor in January and in Ljubljana in March (link: http://www.cd-cc.si/default.cfm?Jezik=En&Kat=0201&Predstava=2798).

Acoustics is far better in Ljubljana, therefore I suggest that you plan to see it there.


----------



## terpsichandre (Oct 20, 2011)

hello, gents.
the first hearings on Kogoj's 'Črne maske' comes to me from my late parliamentarian boss (died in 2003), a fervent Brucknerian and music lover.
he searched all the possibilities of finding the 'Black Masks" recorded, but those possibilities seemed to be exhausted even there. he has listened its fragments in radio broadcast of one German station. i have never heard even a single note of the opera, but i completely rely on his opinion, even carried out from the framentary acquaintance with the music, knowing his perfect (though with some serious oddities) musical taste.
i'm also interested in hearing the Samo Hubad recording on Helidon, Uroš Lajovic recording on RTV Slovenia or whatsoever.


ooopera said:


> Yes, there is a CD with recording from 1970.


i know about the existence of two recordings of the opera. the first is under the baton f Samo Hubad, the recent one under the baton of Uroš Lajovic.


ooopera said:


> I can put it on Youtube ... when I'll figure it out how to do it. :/


there is no need in user-made video with the only purpose to add it to the musical score for uploading at youtube. please, think better about obtaining the correct audio information. (i'll send you PM later, now i can't do it having a 'newbie' status)
AFAIK, Anton Nanut has also recorded 'Black masks', but till now that recording is not released.


----------

